# 290 pound wild hog shot near Britton, SD



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It's a big one.

http://articles.aberdeennews.com/2012-1 ... r-man-shot


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

This is awesome. Hopefully there is a pile of them and they move east into MN very soon. In fact, they can't get here soon enough. I can't wait to be able to stop driving to Texas to have to shoot them and can shoot them in SD and MN.

And no, this isn't a troll post. I love hog hunting and hope someday to be able to do it in the upper midwest.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If yall think racoons, skunks, coyotes, badgers, foxes and bobcats are bad on the duck and upland populations... you ain't seen nuthin yet!!! You let those things get established and it is all history. Not to mention the absolute destruction they do to farmland and crops.

KILL EVERY ONE YOU SEE!!!!! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

striped1 said:


> This is awesome. Hopefully there is a pile of them and they move east into MN very soon. In fact, they can't get here soon enough. I can't wait to be able to stop driving to Texas to have to shoot them and can shoot them in SD and MN.
> 
> And no, this isn't a troll post. I love hog hunting and hope someday to be able to do it in the upper midwest.


I hope they never come here to ND or MN they are a horrible invasive species.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> striped1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is awesome. Hopefully there is a pile of them and they move east into MN very soon. In fact, they can't get here soon enough. I can't wait to be able to stop driving to Texas to have to shoot them and can shoot them in SD and MN.
> ...


Correction, They are a very tasty and incredibly fun invasive species to hunt. A breeding population here will save me thousands in pig hunting costs. Here piggie, piggie, piggie.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Save you money and cost the state millions.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Save you money and cost the state millions.


Yep...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Save you money and cost the state millions.


Yep... But if it was truly about saving money, he would just buy pork instead of driving to Tx to get it...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

striped1 said:


> This is awesome. Hopefully there is a pile of them and they move east into MN very soon. In fact, they can't get here soon enough. I can't wait to be able to stop driving to Texas to have to shoot them and can shoot them in SD and MN.
> 
> And no, this isn't a troll post. I love hog hunting and hope someday to be able to do it in the upper midwest.


That fact that you're not trolling is worse than if you were. That is the single most ignorant statement I've ever read on this site. Please, do us all a favor and move to one of these great states with bountiful wild pigs. They are the last thing we need up here...


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I went hunting pigs in OK five years ago and I wouldn't wish those pigs on anyone! It was fun hunting them but NO WAY! they would cost everyone. They don't just destroy crops and nests, they spread disease and are dangerous to humans and pets. There was a bonehead that released some about 5 years ago in southwest MN and in no time there where pigs in the central part of the state. They ripped up fields and pasture and I found 2 walking in a feed bunk in the calf pen. I killed them and then I talked to others in the area and they also killed pigs in with their stock. I farm a little and it is hard enough, I don't need pigs destroying my property just so a few people can save some gas money. Once you have them you can't get rid of them!


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 30, 2010)

> Hopefully there is a pile of them and they move east into MN very soon. In fact, they can't get here soon enough. I can't wait to be able to stop driving to Texas to have to shoot them and can shoot them in SD and MN.


Hogs are the worst menace that can be wished on the hunting environment. Hogs eat the mast, drive deer out of wheatfields, off game plots and away from water holes. The amount of damage a sounder of wild hogs does to a wheat field is amazing to see. Some big boar hogs get a taste for fawns too. i've called them in using a fawn in distress call. This year i've shot and trapped over 150 wild hogs on three properties. One property is still overrun with hogs, we have made a difference at one place and its too soon to tell at the third property.

Some good hogs, all killed in the same trap: After trapping over 40 of the suckers; hogs are getting scarce at that place:


----------



## rberglof (May 17, 2007)

Was talking to a friend yesterday and he told me that a wild hog was spotted near Willow City, they estimated that it was about 200 pounds.


----------

